# Three Wooden Ducks



## PeterToronto (Oct 23, 2010)

Greetings guys

These are some teak ducks designed by Hans Bolling in 1959. I think the shape of their heads, along with the Silver Efex Pro conversion, give them a sort of alien look. 

I'm very curious as to how you feel about this conversion. 

Peace
Peter

peter anthony PHOTOGRAPHY - Home


----------



## jgarridc (Oct 25, 2010)

I am sorry, this picture dont say anything to me...


----------



## PeterToronto (Oct 26, 2010)

Not even quack?  Oh well, to each his own.

Thanks for your reply.

Peace
Peter

peter anthony PHOTOGRAPHY - Home


----------



## TiCoyote (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of this.  It looks underexposed, and I don't like the halos.


----------

